# Fair price for grass fed 1/2 beef in Oregon?



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

My sister-in-law just called me and asked what a fair price for half a grass fed beef is. Well.....I really don't know. I've not even butchered one of my steers yet~ much less tried to sell one. But...I'm the country girl now and they want me to know the answer....

So please help me out here~
Fair price for a grass fed beef 1/2 beef in Oregon? I told her my guess was $2 a pound plus butcher cost....but had no clue what the butcher cost would be or if $2 a pound the right price in Oregon right now?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I charge 3.25 per pound and I pay the butcher fees. I know it's dependent upon what the market demands in your area, but your price seems low. I know I sure wouldn't sell my grass fed beef for $2.00 per pound.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

OK~ thanks. I'll let her know. She's not trying to low ball anyone~ she hasn't even approached anyone yet~ but my nephew told her he knew a guy who was gonna sell some. He didn't have a price~ and she's looking for an idea what it might cost before she gets too far into so she won't embarrass herself if she just can't afford it at all. So~ usually you do 3.25/lb and you pay the butcher. How many pounds approx would she be looking at in 1/2 a beef breed steer (I'm guessing thats what they are talking about). I really appreciate the help. Thank you


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I raise a lot of dairy breed cross steers. I raise to about 16-18 months old and usually hanging weight is 450-550 lbs for a whole, so avg of 250 per half. I just sold three quarters of a beef I killed last week and the selling price on it was $1035.00. I paid the butcher $262.00. Hope this helps. I'm not a pro by any stretch, but I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Genevie (Jan 29, 2010)

Price is very geographically specific. If your SIL lives in or around Portland, she can expect $3.00-3.50/pound hanging weight. In outlying areas (the coast, extended Metro area, and the valley) it will be cheaper. On the east side of the state it is the cheapest because lots of folks run two steers, one for the freezer and one to sell to cover processing fees.

We sold grass fed Angus beef to Portland customers last year for $3.25/lb (we pay processing). With a hanging weight of around 600lbs (price is calculated based on HW), a side would be around $975. That would fill the freezer with about 230lbs of meat.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

THANK YOU! Both of you! This is what she was asking me~ and now I have an answer of an average (may be above or below! but an average helps) THANK YOU so much!


----------

